# Looking for a compressor and tank setup



## Laserboss307 (11 mo ago)

Hello I work for a puzzle manufacturing business and I work in the laser department. I'm looking for a compressor solution for the air assist in the laser cutter. I'm looking for a tank and compressor setup or possibly 2 compressors in line to the same tank that could provide 20psi for 20 minutes continuously. Is this something that can be done with a compressor that has a duty cycle or is it something that can only be done with a continuous operation compressor? The tank will have to be around 30 gallons is my guess but I'm getting caught up on the cfm of various different compressors. I need around 30 cfm for 20 psi but all the compressors I have found reference their cfm at 90 psi or higher. How would I convert the cfm to be comparable to the 20 psi that I need? Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea i would look at rotary compressors.
they are more money but good air quality.
and reliable!
you may need a good air dryer as well ad those cost bucks.
but are worth it as damp air kills line items over time....
dry air rocks in an industrial setting.

the cfm is the BIG thing...
and you want 20-40% more than you need.
that way if the compressor gets tired it will still run the production line ok.


----------

